# Dishwasher salmon



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

Credit to dirtsailor for informing me about dishwasher salmon.

Frozen sockeye












_20170220_145914.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017






Topped with butter, dill (only half, one family member doesn't like dill), lemon 












_20170220_145931.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017






Vacpacked












IMG_20170220_144823.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017






Wrapped in foil...On the dishwasher top rack. The machine was loaded with dishes, glasses. Soap and rinsing agent .












IMG_20170220_145455.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017






Cooked on a quick wash cycle (1.5h including drying)

Looks overdone












IMG_20170220_170512.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017



















IMG_20170220_170732.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 20, 2017






Yep...It's dry.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 20, 2017)

Ha!

Looks like a bit of the proteins leaked out!

How's the taste?  I eat it!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Ha!
> 
> Looks like a bit of the proteins leaked out!
> 
> How's the taste?  I eat it!


Tasted OK.  A bit dry like I said. Is not inedible, just not something I would do again (much like dirt with sous vide lol).


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Usually works really good, We learned that in school in food studies, Way to go for trying it.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

I probably got the wrong dishwasher model. Lol.

It's a good showoff for a dinner party.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 20, 2017)

"What's that on top of all those dirty dishes?"

"Dinner."  [emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji]


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> "What's that on top of all those dirty dishes?"
> 
> "Dinner."  [emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji][emoji]128561[/emoji]


Gotta be efficient.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

Note to self: next time while shopping for a dishwasher ask for a model with salmon cycle.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2017)

WOW.  I never seen anything like this.  

To bad my dishwasher doesn't need ran.   LOL


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

c farmer said:


> WOW.  I never seen anything like this.
> 
> 
> To bad my dishwasher doesn't need ran.   LOL


You never seen overcooked salmon before? Lol


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

I think a steak would come out better. Will give it a try soon. If overcooked it won't go to waste: my wife eats well done steak.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2017)

Geez, you must have not done that right, lol! All the news channels that had cooking shows down here back in the 80's always showed it with awesome results! 

In my best Click and Clack Car talk voice, What color is your dishwasher?

Maybe the olive green, mustard yellow and burnt orange dishwashers made better salmon...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Geez, you must have not done that right, lol! All the news channels that had cooking shows down here back in the 80's always showed it with awesome results!
> 
> In my best Click and Clack Car talk voice, What color is your dishwasher?
> 
> Maybe the olive green, mustard yellow and burnt orange dishwashers made better salmon...


They don't make them (dishwashers) like they used to.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Geez, you must have not done that right, lol! All the news channels that had cooking shows down here back in the 80's always showed it with awesome results!
> 
> In my best Click and Clack Car talk voice, What color is your dishwasher?
> 
> Maybe the olive green, mustard yellow and burnt orange dishwashers made better salmon...


If my dishwasher were a LEM model I would know how to fix this.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 21, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> If my dishwasher were a LEM model I would know how to fix this.


Add more water?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

Tim The Tool Man Taylor did a Salmon in his DW.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think he used the wrong setting---Wasn't Pretty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

